# grafikkarten werden noch teurer  - absatz boomt



## AC3 (26. März 2015)

nvidia hat bekanntgegeben das sich die titan x bislang um ein vielfaches besser verkauft als die titan.
der aktuelle bestand ist nahezu ausverkauft.
das teil kostet um die 1000€.
bestätigt wurde das auch von diversen händlern.

gleichzeitig wird der preis der gtx970 angehoben da nvidia seit herbst 2014 etwa 5 millionen stück verkauft hat (4,7 mio) und von der gtx980 knapp 2 millionen stück.
nvidia rechnet dieses jahr mit mind. 10 millionen verkauften gpus folgenden typs (960/970/980/titan x).

im notebooksegment kommen die neuen maxwell gpus auch hervorragend an. 
wird ebenfalls teurer da der absatz boomt.
msi hebt gerade die preise sämtlicher gaming-notebooks an. das spitzenmodell kostet nun statt 1700€ gleich mal 1950€.

ist also ein preisrutsch in aussicht?
*definitiv nicht*; ganz im gegenteil. die preise werden weiter anziehen und daran wird auch die R300 serie von AMD nichts ändern.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2015)

Das finde ich sehr befremdlich, denn die AMD R9 290 zB bietet bei einem geringeren Preis ähnlich viel Leistung wie die GTX 970, ähnlich die R9 280 vs GTX 960 - wenn Nividia die Preise nun erhöht, verschlechtern die doch ihre Position ^^  Allein das Strombedarf-Argument fängt den Aufpreis nicht auf. Durch den Euro/Dollar-Kurs sind die Karten ja sowieso schon was teurer geworden. Ich hab Dezember 2014 ne R9 290 von Asus mit gutem Kühler für 265€ + 30€ Cashback, also effektiv nur 235€ bekommen PLUS dazu noch 4 Games - jetzt kostet selbst die billigste R9 290 mit Versand mind 285€... ^^


----------



## AC3 (26. März 2015)

post editiert.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2015)

*SORRY!!! Ich habe eben aus Versehen Deinen Beitrag editiert statt zu zitieren! Ich glaub da ist nun ein wenig verloren gegangen - bitte check das Mal! Es gibt hier leider keine Absicherung vor dem Speichern der Änderungen, wenn ein Mod was eines Users editiert. *




> die 290 benötigt ~100 watt mehr unter last und bei der gtx970 mini die innerhalb der nvidia specs läuft sind es sogar deutlich mehr als 100 watt - knapp 130 watt.


 mir sind die 100W bei Last bekannt - aber da musst du schon ganz schon viel zocken, damit du am Ende durch die Stromkosten den Preisvorteil beim Kauf übertrumpfst, vor allem falls Nvidia die Preise nun noch weiter erhöht, und DAS war ja der Punkt.  Derzeit ist der Aufpreis einer GTX 970 noch okay für Vielspieler, aber wenn die Preis NOCH weiter steigen? ^^ 

Und ein Netzteil, das 100W mehr zu Verfügung stellt als es für Intel nötig wäre, kostet keine 10€ Aufpreis. Das spielt an sich auch keine Rolle, zumal die Nvidia GTX 970 zB auch mal kurze Spannungsspitzen hat, wegen der man am Ende vlt doch ein 500W-Modell braucht und nicht eines mit 400W nehmen kann. Da kannst du mal Spassbremse fragen, der hat das am eigenen PC-Leib erfahren. Von Custom-Karten die nicht ohne Grund ab Werk die gleichen PCIe-Buchsen wie R9 290 haben ganz zu schweigen.




> die 970 mini ist unterm strich jedoch gerade mal 10% langsamer als eine 290*X*.


 und? ^^  Eine R9 290 ist auch nur 10% langsamer als eine R9 290X und sogar fast identisch zur R9 290X im Quietmodus  ^^    Und hier ist ne R9 290 kaum langsamer als eine GTX 970 NVIDIA Maxwell Next Gen: GeForce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 4 - HT4U.net  bei 18 Testgames kann man da auch nicht davon sprechen, dass vlt. AMD-phile Spiele verwendet wurden. In anderen Tests hab ich gesehen: im Schnitt ist eine nicht-OC R9 290 vlt 6-7% langsamer als eine nicht-OC GTX 970, und mit OC hängt es dann vom jeweiligen Modell ab.  D.h rein leistungsmäßig wären vlt. 20€ Aufpreis für die GTX 970 im Vergleich zur R9 290 angemessen, und eine R9 290X wäre dann sogar der bessere Kauf, weil nicht teurer als eine GTX 970, aber etwas schneller.




> das teil ist mittlerweile genauso wie die AMD cpus einfach nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig.


 Wieso ist eine Karte nicht konkurrenzfähig, nur weil sie technisch nicht neu ist? Komische Ansicht... Die aktuellen AMD-CPUs sind BEI DER LEISTUNG klar unterlegen, und zwar auch bei PREIS-Leistung und daher ganz klar nicht konkurrenzfähig. Bei den Karten trifft das aber nicht zu, da ist Preis-Leistung sehr gut. Jedenfalls im Desktop-Segment, den Notebookbereich kann man da eher außen vor lassen, da man sich da ja nicht die Hardware wie bei einem PC komplett selber zusammenstellen und auch nicht die Graka aufrüsten kann.

Und bei den Einsteiger/Mittelklasse-Karten spielt das Thema Strom auch keine so große Rolle mehr, da ist eine R7 260X ganz klar der cleverere Kauf als eine deutlich teurere 750 Ti, und eine R9 270X ist für ihren Preis immer noch Top, da bietet Nvidia gar nix in dem Bereich. Eine R9 280 ähnlich stark wie eine GTX 960, nur etwas günstiger. Und die 280X, also: die ist inzwischen wohl zu teuer, wenn man es mit der R9 280 und auch der GTX 960 vergleich.t




> des weiteren legt nvidia witcher 3 zu den aktuellen gpus bei. die 4 games bei AMD sind aus der steinzeit, keine aktuellen.


 Steinzeit ??? Du bist witzig...  die Aktion lief vor c.a. 3 Monaten noch. Zudem war der Hinweis nur deswegen, um zu zeigen, dass die Grafikkarten ALLGEMEIN teurer geworden sind, das mit den Games war nur eine kleine Zusatzinfo, dass "sogar" zusätzlich zum sehr guten Preis (70€ weniger als eine damals verfügbare GTX 970) UND 30€ Cashback noch dazukam. Aber das mit den Games ist nur ein winziger Aspekt , denn solche Aktionen gibt es immer wieder mal, bei AMD und Nvidia.

Wenn jetzt jemand ne Karte sucht und eh witcher 3 kaufen wollte, wäre aktuell ne GTX 970 natürlich super. Aber solche Aktionen enden ja immer mal, und wenn man die Spiele außen vor lässt (vlt. ist in ner Woche schon ne AMD-Aktion am Start, bei der Du z.B. Battlefield Hardline dazubekommst oder so) ist eine absichtliche Preissteigerung von nVidia für mich unverständlich.


----------



## AC3 (26. März 2015)

@herbboy

die gtx 970 mini ohne oc verbraucht in tomb raider   130 watt und zieht eine sapphire 290X  mit einem verbrauch von 270 watt ab.
das ist nur zur info sogar noch ein AMD spiel. 



> im Schnitt ist eine nicht-OC R9 290 vlt 6-7% langsamer als eine  nicht-OC GTX 970, und mit OC hängt es dann vom jeweiligen Modell ab.



die 970 mini kostet 335€ inklusive witcher 3.
eine vernünftige 290 kostet gerade mal 40€ weniger ohne witcher 3 - dafür gibt es "ältere" spiele dazu die es auch im steam sale schon mehrmals gab.

für die 290 spricht in der summe nichts, gar nichts.
vielleicht wird die R300 serie konkurrenzfähig. die einzige GPU von amd die ich aktuell überhaupt näher in betracht ziehen würde wäre eine 280.
aber die ist mir zu lahm.



> Und hier ist ne R9 290 kaum langsamer als eine GTX 970



ein benchmark von oktober 2014 mit beta treibern zum maxwell-release.
sonnst noch alles fit?

schau dir mal benchmarks von 2015 an oder nimm auch mal ein nvidia spiel hinzu. zum beispiel watch dogs. in dem ist mittlerweile sogar schon eine 960/4GB schneller als eine 290.

glaubst du witcher 3 oder batman arkham knight wird auf amd karten "besser" laufen?
eher nicht.
die ersten star citizen 1.1 benchmark zeigen ähnliches. nvidia ist auch da vorne.
project cars - das selbe. die beta lief wesentlich besser auf nvidia karten. bei der final wird es nicht anders aussehen.

um noch eines drauf zu legen.
die gtx 970 mini von gigabyte kommt gerade mal auf 60 grad unter last (in spielen) - kein scherz.
das teil ist smart, schnell, kühl, leise, verbraucht wenig strom und liegt nur 10% unterhalb einer 290X  die mehr als das doppelte verbrät - perfekt.

 eine vernünftige 290 bekommt man aktuell gerade mal um 40€ weniger.
angesichts des gesamtpakets ist der preisunterschied von 40€ kein argument das zählt.

die 970 mini verbrät auch weniger strom als die l33tzor 970 oc modelle - zum teil 60-70 watt weniger (je nach hersteller).


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> @herbboy
> 
> die gtx 970 mini ohne oc verbraucht in tomb raider   130 watt und zieht eine sapphire 290X OC mit einem verbrauch von 270 watt ab.
> das ist nur zur info sogar noch ein AMD spiel...


 auf dieses "das ist ein AMD/Nvidia-Spiel" geb ich eh nix, das ist reines Marketing. Es gibt immer Spiele, bei denen mal die eine, mal die andere Karte besser ist, selbst wenn die im Schnitt an sich gleichstark sind. 

Wegen des Stroms: wieso vergleichst du eine nicht-OC 970 mit ner OC-290X ? Es ging doch um die R9 290. 



> die 970 mini kostet 335€ inklusive witcher 3.
> eine vernünftige 290 kostet gerade mal 40€ weniger ohne witcher 3.


 siehe mein Edit am Ende des Postings. Die Witcher-Aktion wird auch nicht ewig laufen    ich hab halt im Dezember nicht verstanden, warum manche Leute so "dumm" waren, 60-70€ Aufpreis für ne "nackte" GTX 970 zu zahlen, obwohl sie fast die gleiche Leistung + noch nebenbei ein paar Games bekommen hätten beim Kauf einer R9 290


----------



## AC3 (26. März 2015)

> Wegen des Stroms: wieso vergleichst du eine nicht-OC 970 mit ner OC-290X ? Es ging doch um die R9 290.



weil die 970 mini schneller ist als eine nicht übertaktete 290. die mini ist auch nicht übertaktet.
die 290X spielt in einer anderen preiskategorie und kann sich auch nicht von der 970  absetzen; verbrät   aber dennoch das doppelte.

wie gesagt; weder die 290 noch die 290X sind wirklich konkurrenzfähig; auch nicht die OC modelle. die gibts von der 970 auch zu genüge.



> 60-70€ Aufpreis für ne "nackte" GTX 970 zu zahlen



die 970 liegt im durchschnitt (getestet: *16* spiele)  3% vor der 290X (max) und 9% vor der 290 @ 1080P 4xMSAA
eine halbewegs brauchbare 290X liegt aktuell bei *320€*.
eine halbwegs brauchbare 970 liegt aktuell bei *330€*.

das ist ein preisunterschied von 10€ und auch schon das einzige argument für eine 290X - alle anderen sprechen für die 970.

die 0,5 VRAM geschichte wird erst in 4K zum problem; aber da reicht die GPU leistung sowieso nicht mehr.
in 2560x1600 gibt es in keinem einzigen spiel probleme (auch nicht in mordors schatten @ ultra)
klar; nicht ganz sauber. wird in den nächsten 2-3 jahren aber garentiert kein problem.
sollte es dennoch probleme geben dann wird dir karte garantiert von nvidia  auf 3,5 beschnitten per treiber oder es gibt einen schalter ala "fix vram problems - limit GPU to 3,5". aktuell gibt es diese probleme aber nicht.

in 2560x1600 liegt die 970 übrigens zwischen 290X (max) und 290.

eine dezent übertaktete zotac 970 verbraucht unter last 130 watt weniger als eine 290X (oc) und ist in 1080P um 3% schneller und in 2560x1600 (das ist mehr als 1440P) um 5% langsamer.


ps. die 960ti 3GB kommt auch bald.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> weil die 970 mini schneller ist als eine nicht übertaktete 290. die mini ist auch nicht übertaktet.
> die 290X spielt in einer anderen preiskategorie und kann sich auch nicht von der 970  absetzen; verbrät   aber dennoch das doppelte.
> 
> wie gesagt; weder die 290 noch die 290X sind wirklich konkurrenzfähig; auch nicht die OC modelle. die gibts von der 970 auch zu genüge.


 Und ich ziehe aus den gleichen Faken aber andere Schlüsse als du, weil die Leistung der R9 290 fast der der GTX 970 entspricht, man aber 40-60€ spart, was die allermeisten Nutzer auch nicht unbedingt mit Stromkosten wieder "verbraten" - für MICH ist das eindeutig "konkurrenzfähig"    Wieso soll denn da die R9 290 dann nicht konkurrenzfähig sein, aus welchem Grund? Weil jemand, der sehr sehr viel zockst, zB jeden Tag 4 Stunden zockt, am Ende nach 3 Jahren Nutzung den Preisvorteil der R9 290 verloren hat, oder warum? ^^  

Wie gesagt: aktuell ist Preis-Leistung inkl. Strom bei beiden (GTX 970 und R9 290) in meinen Augen ca. gleich: AMD günstiger bei fast gleicher Leistung, dafür höherer Strombedarf - somit ist AMD für da mich sehr wohl "konkurrenzfähig". Nicht konkurrenzfähig wäre es , wenn die AMD R9 290 bei ihrem um ca 20% geringeren Preis dafür direkt 30% langsamer wäre, oder bei gleichem Preis wie die Nvidia dann eben 100W mehr Strom zieht bei Last. 

 Im Gegenteil: als ich im Dezember kaufte war AMD sogar ganz klar vorne mit der R9 290 bei Preis-Leistung inkl. Beachtung des Strombedarfs, und da war Nvidia mit der GTX 970 an sich rein rational gesehen NICHT konkurrenzfähig. Weil AMD nun aber in den letzten 3 Monaten teurer geworden ist, ist Nvidia nun auch konkurrenzfähig geworden. Wenn nvidia nun die Preise aber wiederum erhöht, entfernt sich Nvidia halt meiner Meinung nach wieder von der AMD, was Preis-Leistung angeht. Darum geht es, um mehr nicht. 

und zB der Preisbereich bis 200€, da ist für mich Nvidia seit langem NULL Konkurrenzfähig - die GTX 760 war viel zu teuer im vergleich zur R9 270X, und nun hat Nvidia da rein gar nix, die 750 Ti ist für ihren Preis ein Witz. Erst mit der GTX 960 ist Nvidia gerade so konkurrenzfähig. Aber wenn die auch da die Preise erhöhen, hmm...


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (27. März 2015)

Der Vorteil im Stromverbrauch ist, das die GTX970 trotz OC kühler ist, damit das Gesamtsystem nicht so stark aufheizt und damit eine fast lautlose reine Luftkühlung möglich ist. 40-60€ Mehrkosten war mir ein Silentsystem wert.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2015)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> Der Vorteil im Stromverbrauch ist, das die GTX970 trotz OC kühler ist, damit das Gesamtsystem nicht so stark aufheizt und damit eine fast lautlose reine Luftkühlung möglich ist. 40-60€ Mehrkosten war mir ein Silentsystem wert.


 Die Kühlung ist bei der GTX 970 in der Tat einfacher, allerdings gibt es auch einige sehr leise R9 290, die trotzdem zu den günstigsten R9 290 gehören. Mein PC ist trotz einer Asus R9 290 OC flüsterleise (aus 2m Entfernung hört man nicht, ob er an ist, außer man ist echt MUCKSmäuschenstill und hört genau hin  ) , auch bei Last wird der PC kaum lauter, wobei ich das OC ein wenig zurückgenommen hab, weil der Lüfter für MEIN Empfinden dann doch manchmal "nervt" (bei 40% Drehzahl wird er hörbar, und er arbeitete dann eben auch mal mit 42%  ) ) , und ich hab im PC ansonsten nur zwei "normale" gute Lüfter, keine super-silent-Lüfter. Vorne nen 140mm-Lüfter für 14€, hinten 120mm für 10€, nen Xigmatek DarkKnight als CPU-Kühler mit nem 120mm Apache für 12€. Die Sachen hätte ich auch, wenn ich eine Nvidia eingebaut hätte, die hab ich nicht WEGEN der R9 290 kaufen müssen  

Und dass wegen der Graka der gesamte PC heißer wird, ist IMHO auch etwas übertrieben. Bei den R9 290ern wird ein winziger Teil des Chips besonders heiß und darf es auch werden - der macht aber nicht gleich den ganzen PC um 10 Grad wärmer...  im PC bleibt es auch mit ner R9 290 so kühl, dass an sich die Lüfter im PC nicht überdurchschnittlich aufdrehen müssen. 



btw nicht falsch verstehen:  ich bin kein AMD-"Fan" oder so, und AKTUELL würde ich persönlich auch eher eine GTX 970 nehmen, sehe eine R9 290 aber im Gesamtpaket (Preisleistung trotz Strom und Kühlung) als ebenbürtig an. Aber wenn Nvidia die Preise erhöht und AMD wiederum konstant bleibt, dann hat die AMD trotz Strom und evlt. schwieriger leiser Kühlung wieder die Nase vorne IMHO. Das war eben im Dezember GANZ klar der Fall, so dass ich die R9 290 nahm.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (31. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zudem war der Hinweis nur deswegen, um zu zeigen, dass die Grafikkarten ALLGEMEIN teurer geworden sind.



Notiz am Rande: Wenn der Kurs des Euro weiterhin so bescheiden verläuft, wird sich daran auch kurzfristig nichts ändern - im Gegenteil. Es sei denn, die Hersteller kommen mit neuen, leistungsfähigeren Modellen um die Ecke.


----------



## Typhalt (1. April 2015)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin froh das ich meine r9 290 Gigabyte noch für 260 bekommen habe^^ Gibt es aktuell nicht unter 310€


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich bin froh das ich meine r9 290 Gigabyte noch für 260 bekommen habe^^ Gibt es aktuell nicht unter 310€


  jo, meine Asus hab ich effektiv wie gesagt sogar für nur 235€ bekommen ^^   Liegt das jetzt nur am Euro, oder vlt auch daran, dass Nvidia seit Einführung der GTX 970 nie wieder den Preis bei "nur" 300€ hatte und AMD dann die Preise selber auch noch etwas erhöht hat?


@Elektrostuhl: der Wechselkurs spiel auch ne Rolle,  aber hier will ja Nvidia selber aktiv den Preis erhöhen


----------



## Elektrostuhl (1. April 2015)

Leichte Preiserhöhungen bei älteren Grafikkarten sind normal, wenn ein neues Top-Modell wie erst kürzlich die GTX Titan X erscheint. Manche Grafikkarten trifft es weniger stark, andere wie die GTX 780 Ti z.B. dafür umso heftiger. Aktuell ist aber größtenteils tatsächlich der schlechte Wechselkurs für den Preisanstieg bei den Grafikkarten verantwortlich. Der Euro hat dem Dollar derzeit nichts entgegenzusetzen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Leichte Preiserhöhungen bei älteren Grafikkarten sind normal, wenn ein neues Top-Modell wie erst kürzlich die GTX Titan X erscheint. Manche Grafikkarten trifft es weniger stark, andere wie die GTX 780 Ti z.B. dafür umso heftiger. Aktuell ist aber größtenteils tatsächlich der schlechte Wechselkurs für den Preisanstieg bei den Grafikkarten verantwortlich. Der Euro hat dem Dollar derzeit nichts entgegenzusetzen.


 Hier geht es doch aber gar nicht um ältere Karten. Die R9 290 ist ja die aktuellste Karte von AMD neben der R9 290X im oberen Segment. Und die Preise sind gestiegen. Nvidia wiederum will die Preise für die neue GTX 970 erhöhen, darum ging es ja im Startposting. Und der Release einer neuen Titan-Karte hat nun echt rein gar nix mit der GTX 970 zu tun, das sind zwei VÖLLIG verschiedene Preis- und Zielgruppensegmente.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (1. April 2015)

Ist richtig. Was ich sagen wollte oder will ist, dass die Hersteller gar nicht so sehr an der Preisschraube drehen, wie der Preis für Endkunden vermuten lässt.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ist richtig. Was ich sagen wollte oder will ist, dass die Hersteller gar nicht so sehr an der Preisschraube drehen, wie der Preis für Endkunden vermuten lässt.


 ach so - du meinst, dass es eher die Shops sind, die die Preise für die R9 290 was raufsetzen? Ich weiß nicht, die Karte gibt es ja noch weit verbreitet und wird doch auch noch gut "neu" geliefert...  und bei dem Preiskampf in Sachen Hardware müsste es doch an sich immer 1-2 Shops geben, die die Karte doch was billiger anbieten, solange sie damit immer noch nen kleinen Gewinn machen...  d.h. an sich müsste es hier schon so sein, dass die Karten auch im Einkauf deutlich teurer geworden sind.

Wenn aber zb die GTX 780 im Preis steigt, dann oft auch, weil es nicht mehr so viele gibt, manche aber unbedingt noch eine haben wollen. Da werden auch schon Mal Preise von Karten erhöht, die der Shop schon lange auf Lager hat.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ach so - du meinst, dass es eher die Shops sind, die die Preise für die R9 290 was raufsetzen?



Nicht speziell die R9 290, sondern Grafikkarten allgemein. Wie auch die restlichen Komponenten. Und die Shops meine ich natürlich auch, aber die drehen als letzte in der Kette nur noch marginal an der Preisschraube. Die haben schon sehr kleine Margen und haben somit eh nur wenig Spielraum nach oben oder unten. Erst recht wenn sie nicht selber importieren oder nur geringe Stückzahlen kaufen können. Dreh- und Angelpunkt bleibt der Import und damit auch der Wechselkurs und hier wird der Euro derzeit regelrecht weichgekocht. 

Noch vor Ostern hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass sich die Lage entspannt. So wie der Intraday aber heute bisher verläuft, halte ich eine Euro Dollar Parität in nächster Zeit jedenfalls nicht mehr für unmöglich. Für uns heisst das, dass ein Preisrutsch bei PC-Komponenten in nächster Zeit wohl eher nicht zu erwarten ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. April 2015)

Vielleicht könnte man im Startposting mal ein paar Quellen linken.


----------



## AC3 (13. April 2015)

> Der Vorteil im Stromverbrauch ist, das die GTX970 trotz OC kühler ist, damit das Gesamtsystem nicht so stark aufheizt



960 (referenz) ~90 watt in spielen (die 4GB version wird nicht wesentlich mehr benötigen)
285 (referenz) ~170 watt in spielen (*+80 watt*)

970 (referenz) ~140 watt in spielen
290X (referenz uber) ~240 watt in spielen (*+100 watt*)


je nach OC kommt natürlich bei allen etwas dazu.


----------

